# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - loppuvuosi 2007

## JSL

Eilen ja tänään oli linjalla 1 Anderssonin #20 otsanäyttö rikki. Koelaudan päällä tulostettu paperilapulle 1. 420:ssa eilen Lehtisen #12.

----------


## -ikarus-

Juu ja toisessa Steyrissa on sama vika ollut jo pari viikkoa.
Edessä oli niin ikään pahvilappu jossa oli linjanumero ja "jopa" määränpää.

----------


## JSL

Tänään kertoi Turun Sanomat kuvan kera että Nyholm 61 on kärsinyt hieman pienestä palonalusta kaupungilla. 
Tosin tekstissä väitettiin auton olleen keltsu  :Smile:

----------


## -ikarus-

> Tänään kertoi Turun Sanomat kuvan kera että Nyholm 61 on kärsinyt hieman pienestä palonalusta kaupungilla. 
> Tosin tekstissä väitettiin auton olleen keltsu


Mullakin pisti aamulla silmään tuo ristiriita. Kuvassa oli tosiaan Nyholmin Volvo 7000.

----------


## JSL

21.8. Linjalla 01 SL:n 592 varustettuna paperisella linjanumerolapulla. Eikö 01:stä ole ohjelmoitu kaikkiin autoihin kun lappuja näkyy usein?

----------


## NK

> 21.8. Linjalla 01 SL:n 592 varustettuna paperisella linjanumerolapulla. Eikö 01:stä ole ohjelmoitu kaikkiin autoihin kun lappuja näkyy usein?


Eipä taida olla ohjelmoituna mihinkään savolaisautoon. Ovat ajaneet viime syksystä paria kierrosta tuota linjaa ja kertaakaan en ole nähnyt paperilappua kummempaa linjatunnusta. Seitsikkolaisista kilvistä 01 löytyy.

----------


## JSL

Savonlinjan pihalla oli 2 uutta teliautoa, toisessa numero 832. Väritys SL.

----------


## jltku

Tänään oli SL-Autolinjojen varikolla jo 14 uutta Paattisten/Jäkärlän liikenteeseen tulevaa bussia. Kaikki Scanioita Lahden Scala-korilla.

----------


## JSL

Nonni, näin äskön 15:55 Raision Esson pysäkillä SL832:n linjalla 11 Kaarinaan. Aika pian päässyt seutuajoon.

----------


## JSL

Tänään SL832 nähty ~1000 Nesteentiellä ja ~1100 Ihalassa vastapäivään kiertämässä rengaslinjalla 420.

----------


## JSL

Tänään näin Kaanaanmaalla SL:n Säfflessä linjanumeron 01 - edistystä. 
Jossain täällä oli mainittu että Rymättylän linja kulkee numerolla 112 lääninhallituksen papereissa. Syksyllä olen itse nähnyt kyseisen numeron myös autossa.

----------


## NK

> Jossain täällä oli mainittu että Rymättylän linja kulkee numerolla 112 lääninhallituksen papereissa. Syksyllä olen itse nähnyt kyseisen numeron myös autossa.


Naantali - (Merimasku) - Rymättylä -linjalla numeroa 112 on käytetty 4.6.2007 alkaen. Jalon autoissa tuo numero on näkynyt tuolta asti, mutta Muurisen vehkeissä vasta syksymmällä (paitsi auto 114), sillä heillä ei kilpien päivityksen kanssa taidettu pitää kiirettä.

----------


## JSL

Sohlaa ne muutkin kuin Simo.
http://turunsanomat.fi/kotimaa/?ts=1...1,1:0:0:0:0:0:
Kysymys Raision Linjojen ent. luottamusmiehen ongelmista kun Seitsikko osti entisen osakkaansa.

----------


## JSL

Ajetaanko linjaa 112 joitain vuoroja Kauppatorilta asti, kun olen Karvetissa tällä viikolla n.1500 aikoihin nähnyt Jalon autossa kys. tunnuksen?

----------


## NK

> Ajetaanko linjaa 112 joitain vuoroja Kauppatorilta asti, kun olen Karvetissa tällä viikolla n.1500 aikoihin nähnyt Jalon autossa kys. tunnuksen?


Ei ajeta Turusta asti. Klo 1450 linjaa 112 ajetaan Raision ammattioppilaitokselta Naantalin kautta Rymättylään, jotta tuolla opiskelevat (ja muutkin) rymättyläläiset pääsevät sujuvammin kulkemaan.

----------


## JSL

SL827 linjalla 420

----------

